# Petroleum Engineering Handbook حمل



## محمد الاكرم (4 مايو 2012)

السلام
*هذا الكتاب كنز لكل مهندس انتاج بترولي
لايمكن الاستغناء عن مخزونه.*
contents
1. Mathematical Tables and Units and Systems of Weights and Measures 
2. Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe 
3. Wellhead Equipment and Flow Control Devices 
4. Production Packers 
5. Gas Lift 
6. Hydraulic Pumping 
7. Electric Submersible Pumps 
8. Subsurface Sucker-Rod Pumps 
9. Sucker Rods 
10. Pumping Units and Prime Movers for Pumping Units: Part l-Pumping Units 
11. Oil Storage 
12. Oil and Gas Separators 
13. Gas Measurement and Regulation 
14. Lease-Operated Hydrocarbon Recovery Systems 
15. Surface Facilities for Waterflooding and Saltwater Disposal 
16. Automation of Lease Equipment 
17. Measuring, Sampling, and Testing Crude Oil 
18. Offshore Operations 
19. Crude Oil Emulsions 
20. Gas Properties and Correlations 
21. 
Crude Oil Properties and Condensate Properties and Correlations 
22. Oil System Correlations
23. Phase Diagrams 
24. Properties of Produced Waters 
25. Phase Behavior of Water/Hydrocarbon Systems 
26. Properties of Reservoir Rocks 
27. Typical Core Analysis of Different Formations 
28. Relative Permeability 
29. Petroleum Reservoir Traps 
30. Bottomhole Pressures 
31. Temperature in Wells 
32. Potential Tests of Oil Wells 
33. Open Flow of Gas Wells 
34. Wellbore Hydraulics 
35. Well Performance Equations 
36. Development Plan for Oil and Gas Reservoirs
37. Solution-Gas-Drive Reservoirs 
38. Water Drive Oil Reservoirs 
34. Gas-Condensate Reservoirs 
40. Estimation of Oil and Gas Reserves 
41. Valuation of Oil and Gas Reserves 
42. Injection Operations 
43. Gas-Injection Pressure Maintenance in Oil Reservoirs 
44. Water-Injection Pressure Maintenance and Waterflood Processes 
45. Miscible Displacement 
46. Thermal Recovery 
47. Chemical Flooding 
48. Reservoir Simulation 
49. Electrical Logging 
50. Nuclear Logging Techniques 
51. Acoustic Logging 
52. Mud Logging 
53. Other Well Logs 
54. Acidizing 
55. Formation Fracturing 
56. Remedial Cleanup, Sand Control, and Other Stimulation Treatments 
57. Oil and Gas Leases 
58. The SI Metric System of Units and SPE Metric Standard 
59. SPE Letter and Computer Symbols Standard 
http://ebookee.org/Petroleum-Engineering-Handbook-H-B-Bradley_335167.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 يونيو 2012)

_روووووووووووووعة 
الله يعطيك العافية 
دمت بخير_​


----------



## yemenfalcon (30 نوفمبر 2018)

الرابط محذوف. من فضلك ارسل الرايط مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 ديسمبر 2018)

yemenfalcon قال:


> الرابط محذوف. من فضلك ارسل الرايط مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا .


http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=39075E81F9093B8E2106C435B3C53342
السلام عليكم


----------

